# CSUSA November 2013 Group Purchase



## Monty (Nov 4, 2013)

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of   25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount of 13%. This is a very limited buy.  *This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until November 9 at 11:59 C.D.T., whichever occurs first. Priority will be given to those that did did not get in on the October Buy. If there are not 10 who missed the October Buy by Wednesday, this buy will be open to everyone. *

*I will post in this thread when 10 participants have been reached. Please do not be discouraged after I make that post. If  I need to extend the buy to 1 or 2 additional folks to get your order  in, I'll allow it as long as the time deadline has not passed. *

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• PM me to get in – first 10 in are in.
• Also reply to this thread so others know when the ten is met.
  Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and   correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond   “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email   address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the   spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES:
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Saturday November 9, 2013 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Sunday November 10, 2013 (Midnight – CST)
• International orders will be accommodated, you must pay additional   shipping charges/customs fees as required by your country. I will   estimate these as best as possible for Paypal payments, however – all   accounts must be settled in full prior to me shipping your stuff to you.

PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order by Tuesday November 12, 2013. If you have not   made the PP payment by that time scheduled above I will drop you from   the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal   information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and   then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to   participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to published USPS rate for online postage price of   $11.30 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will   include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will   fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping.   Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into   one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you   place your order, and we'll go from there. 

KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. *Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy!* (The extra 13% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am sure the buy will exceed).*   I used a previous group buy spreadsheet but did go through and update   any price changes as well as a couple of plating differences. However,   any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with   CSUSA.* I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up   any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find   any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will   confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order   sheets have been returned to me. 
I have highlited a few lines in the spreadsheet – RED items are discontinued – please do not order them. They were left in as an FYI only. Orange items are clearance priced. The 25% off quantity discount does not apply to these items, but the 13% discount does apply. The spreadsheet should calculate prices on these items correctly.

  Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be included. *I am willing to make exception to this requirement for a "non-pen" item or two - but let's not go crazy...OK?*

There will be *NO backorders*. Out of stock items will be refunded without   any questions. .

SHIPPING INSURANCE:
  I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.* I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.*   You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my   hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me   and I will calculate the cost and add it to your spreadsheet. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of your order!*

The attached spreadsheet (November Group Buy) will calculate your total   cost for pens including both the 25% and the 13% discount from CSUSA.   The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is   applied in order to qualify for the additional 13%. If we do not exceed   the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not   anticipate this to be a problem. 

  I have included a $0.50 “handling fee” to cover costs of printing, shipping labels, tape, etc.

  I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4%. PayPal fee calculation   seems to be wonky even though they claim it is $0.30 + 2.9% of the   transaction. For International orders, the PP fee will be slightly higher. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my   satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try   to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $0.25 will  not  be refunded.

  Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – CHANGE THE FILENAME as follows: Your First Name_Your Last Name_CSUSA_Nov.xls*   – I will save each individual order on my hard drive so I can  reference  them as needed to compile the master order. I want your name  in the  filename – no smart-alecky baloney. You know what I mean! :tongue:

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I   will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in   spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very   specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.

Thanks,
Mannie


----------



## Dean L. (Nov 4, 2013)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits. 

Thanks Monty for doing this.

Dean


----------



## healeydays (Nov 4, 2013)

I participated in October, but if not enough I'd like to get in for 20 kits.


----------



## mvande21 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for doing this 
Is the 100 kit order a mix and match deal 
If not I am in for at least 10


----------



## Bean_Counter (Nov 4, 2013)

I participated in the last but if you don't reach your 10 I'd like to be included and will purchase at least 10


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 4, 2013)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.


----------



## jsolie (Nov 4, 2013)

I was in on the October buy so I don't want to take anyone's spot.  If you wind up needing another participant, I'm good for at least 10 kits, probably more.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 4, 2013)

I would be in for 10 or more kits! 

Thanks!

Fred


----------



## rrfd4 (Nov 4, 2013)

Count me in for at least 10 kits please.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## mav (Nov 4, 2013)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits
Thank you Monty


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Nov 4, 2013)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Monty (Nov 4, 2013)

I have 5 signed up so far. If you did not get a confirmation from me and you sent me a PM, please PM me again. If you did not send me a PM, you are not signed up. 
I'll post my next update tomorrow morning.


----------



## GDGeorge (Nov 5, 2013)

Pm sent. I'm in for at least 10 kits.
Thx!


----------



## BW Design Works (Nov 5, 2013)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits


----------



## Silver (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in.. PM sent.. At the very least of 20 kits for me..


----------



## RDH79 (Nov 5, 2013)

I will be in for 10 or more  if you need another participant.

PM sent


Thanks
Rich H.


----------



## larryc (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Monty.

Put me down for at least 10 kits.

Larry


----------



## rkimery (Nov 5, 2013)

Monty
I'd get at least 10 kits on this one!
Thanx
Randy


----------



## evan bahr (Nov 5, 2013)

Count me in for ten if it is not too late. Evan Bahr


----------



## LL Woodworks (Nov 5, 2013)

Im in for at least 10 if there is still room


----------



## southernclay (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm in if any room, thanks!
Warren


----------



## Monty (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm now closing this buy. There are 15 people included. Here is the list of participants that PMed me they wanted in. These should have received a confirmation reply from me. If not please let me know.

      Dean L       
mvande21 
      beck3906       
mav       
rrfd4 
Robert Sherlock       
GDGeorge       
cal91666       
BW Design Works       
Silver 
      larryc 
      PTownSubbie       
tim self 
      LL Woodworks       
southernclay


----------



## LL Woodworks (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Mannie for taking this on.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 5, 2013)

Out of curiosity, any plans for another group buy in the next month?


----------



## kugler (Nov 5, 2013)

Blast...missed another one!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 5, 2013)

kugler said:


> Blast...missed another one!



Yep me too. Slept late from not feeling well, and missed it.


----------



## Monty (Nov 5, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Out of curiosity, any plans for another group buy in the next month?


None that I know of. Do I have any volunteers?


----------



## Monty (Nov 5, 2013)

I have received spreadsheets from:
  mav 
   tim   self
  larryc 
   rrfd4    
cal91666


----------



## healeydays (Nov 5, 2013)

Monty said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, any plans for another group buy in the next month?
> ...



I might be willing to help out after New Years


----------



## GilF (Nov 6, 2013)

*I'm In*

I'm in for this or the next buy with at least 20 pen kits


----------



## Monty (Nov 6, 2013)

GilF said:


> I'm in for this or the next buy with at least 20 pen kits


First, welcome to IAP. 
Sorry, this buy is closed. I have 50% more participants than I first limited the buy to.

Just a heads up to everyone. I'm working 7:30am to 5:30pm today through Friday so I will not be able to answer PMs until the evenings./


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 6, 2013)

I thought you were retired!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 6, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Masshardt said:
> ...




I PM'ed him. I'd be willing to do a small one (say 10 or so people) particularly for those of us who keep missing out.


----------



## Silver (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for doing this group buy, really appreciated.

I have Sent you my spreadsheet..


----------



## Monty (Nov 7, 2013)

The Penguin said:


> I thought you were retired!


I'm retired. But since I just spent $12K to have my slab leveled I decided to find a part time job to pay for it so I wouldn't have to raid my savings. And now since I had the slab leveled, the roof has buckled slightly and I'm spending another grand to have that fixed.


----------



## Monty (Nov 7, 2013)

Here is a summary of who I have received spreadsheets from and who has paid. If your info is not correct, please PM me.


----------



## Monty (Nov 8, 2013)

I have received payment from all but mav       and Silver and they have been in PM contact with me about payment. Should be able to place the order by Monday afternoon.


----------



## Silver (Nov 8, 2013)

Payment sent this eve Mannie, (UK) time.. .


----------



## Monty (Nov 8, 2013)

As of 9:30 PM this evening, I have received payment from the following:
larryc
rrfd4
tim self
cal91666
BW Design Works
Dean L
southernclay
Silver

Payment from mav is in the works

I have not received spreadsheets from the following:
mvande21
beck3906
Robert Sherlock
GDGeorge
PTownSubbie
LL Woodworks

If you believe your name is in the wrong list, please let me know.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 8, 2013)

Monty said:


> As of 9:30 PM this evening, I have received payment from the following:
> larryc
> rrfd4
> tim self
> ...



Payment has been sent Mannie. Thanks for doing this!

Fred


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 9, 2013)

Still trying to finalize my numbers.  Should be ready late tomorrow.


----------



## GDGeorge (Nov 9, 2013)

*Sent the spreadsheet!*

Thanks Manny.


----------



## Monty (Nov 9, 2013)

GDGeorge, I haven't received the email yet.
Fred, received your payment.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Nov 9, 2013)

Excel File and PP sent.  Thank you for all the hard work of doing the Group Buy.

Robert


----------



## Monty (Nov 9, 2013)

As of 9PM tonight, here is where we stand:

Spreadsheet and payment has been received from:
             Dean L       
rrfd4       
Robert   Sherlock       
cal91666       
BW Design   
Work
silver 
      larryc       
PTownSubbie 
      tim self       
southernclay

Spreadsheet received, Waiting on payment from
mav 
GDGeorge       

The following have until midnight Sunday to get their spreadsheet and and payment to me or they will be dropped:
mvande21       
beck3906


----------



## GDGeorge (Nov 10, 2013)

*Payment sent*

Cheers,
J


----------



## Monty (Nov 11, 2013)

Everybody's payment has been received and the order was place about an hour ago. 
I probably will not receive the order until the end of the week. I'm working Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday and have a show all day Saturday, so I will not be able to start sorting until Sunday. I'll try to get them in the mail next Monday, Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## southernclay (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Monty (Nov 12, 2013)

UPDATE:
I received an email invoice from CSUSA late this afternoon. The discount  on the PSI Bolt Action kits was only 10%. I'll call and talk with  Allison again tomorrow and see what's up.


----------



## BW Design Works (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Mannie!


----------



## Monty (Nov 13, 2013)

So, here's the low down on the PSI Bolt action kits. The quantity  discount is 10%, not the 25% I was originally told, but we do the  additional 13% group discount. 
So those that ordered these will owe a little more. I'll let you know the exact amount once I get the kits boxes up and see what the postage will be. That way I can make all the corrections at one time.


----------



## Monty (Nov 16, 2013)

Two of the three boxes from CSUSA have arrived. I'll get these sorted tomorrow and should be able to put them in the mail on Monday. If you ordered any PSI Bolt Action pens, I'll send you a PM with the additional amount due once I have your boxes and see the exact shipping cost.


----------



## Monty (Nov 17, 2013)

While I was adjusting my spreadsheet to the discount for the bolt action  pens, it came out 8% not the 10% I posted earlier. I had to split my  order in two because my PP debit card only allows $3000 per day. Up on  comparing the two invoices, one gave 10% while the second gave 8%. I'll  call CSUSA tomorrow and see whats up.
I have everyone's package ready to ship except mvande21, GDGeorge, and  beck3906. These three have items in the third box which has not arrived  yet. I'll go ahead and ship the packages that are ready tomorrow, and will settle up the accounts ASAP after I talk with CSUSA. I was able to get a number of the packages in the SFRB so I will owe some people a few bucks (unless you want it to go to IAP).


----------



## BW Design Works (Nov 18, 2013)

I think I will owe you a bit, but if for some reason it's the other way around just donate it to the IAP.


----------



## Monty (Nov 18, 2013)

The invoice you will receive in your package will not reflect the actual costs. I'll be plugging the final figures in tonight and will email your invoice tonight along with any applicable instructions.


----------



## Monty (Nov 20, 2013)

The last of the orders for mvande21, GDGeorge, and  beck3906 will be in today's mail.
It took a little longer than I anticipated to get the final invoice with the actual totals completed. I  them completed them this morning and will email them out tonight when I get home.


----------



## Dean L. (Nov 20, 2013)

I got my order in the mail last night. Thank you so much for doing this Mannie.

Dean


----------



## larryc (Nov 20, 2013)

Mannie

Got my package today. Thanks for handling this group buy and all you do for the IAP.

Larry


----------



## cal91666 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mannie,
Package received and all is correct.  Many thanks for handling this task.
:beer:

Chris


----------



## southernclay (Nov 20, 2013)

Got my package in today as well. Thanks so much!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 20, 2013)

Got mine today. All is good! I likely owe you a bit more as I ordered bolt actions. Let me know.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Dean L. (Nov 20, 2013)

Mannie if you would double check my spread sheet. I am not showing that you owe me anything. If I have payed any overage donate it to the IAP. 
Thanks for doing this,
Dean


----------



## Monty (Nov 20, 2013)

I just sent out everyone's spreadsheet reflecting the cost of the kits. If you did not receive your's, please let me know.


----------



## Monty (Nov 20, 2013)

Dean L. said:


> Mannie if you would double check my spread sheet. I am not showing that you owe me anything. If I have payed any overage donate it to the IAP.
> Thanks for doing this,
> Dean


Your over payment is due to me being able to ship your order in a FR envelope and not the more expensive MFR box. I will add your overage to the amount going to IAP. Most everyone's over payment is from savings on shipping in a FR envelope instead of a MFR box. .


----------



## GDGeorge (Nov 24, 2013)

Manny,

Got it Friday. Again, thanks for doing this.

Jerry


----------



## Monty (Nov 25, 2013)

I just sent a $64 donation to Jeff from the refunds donated by everyone.


----------



## tim self (Nov 25, 2013)

Does this go towards our mugs???:biggrin::biggrin::devil:

JK


----------

